# Will i ever feel my fingers again?



## Rockydog (Mar 20, 2008)

Definitely not normal. I'd get to a doc right away.

Steve


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Let me ask you a couple questions first. Do you shoot with fingers all the time? If so, did you shoot the recurve with the same finger placement as you always have? If your answer is, yes & yes, then my answer is "Not Normal". If your answer is, no & no, then my answer is "Normal".

When I switched from three fingers under to one finger, my one finger tip was numb for quite a while. Now I have normal feeling in that finger. Just give it more time. You should be o.k.

Boyd


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

That was my first time shooting fingers. The first day I shot my ring finger was numb so when I shot next time I just used my middle and pointer finger and now my middle finger Is numb. As of today no change it is not getting worse or better.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Back in the day when I was young and strong...... I shot heavy draw weight longbows and recurves...70-80 lbs. I generally had a numb finger more or less all the time, the more I shot the longer it lasted. The feeling did return after some time, but I don't remember how long it took. Now I'm old and not nearly so strong and my memory has gone the way of the strength!:wink:


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I hope it comes back. Still no change.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

A couple years ago I pulled one of my older hard cam bow with higher poundage and my middle finger went numb for a couple of months. dd


----------



## riverboat (Nov 24, 2007)

When I was young and stoooopid.. I shot for a year without a tab or glove - thought I would callus up. Fingers went numb on the ends and stayed that way. Good news is the feeling came back and it only took 10 or 12 years. My Dr. muttered something about definite nerve damage and suspected brain damage. I suspect this is one of my decisions that's going to come back and say howdy in my golden years.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

That is what Im affraid of. I was using a glove I guess I was not doing it right. Still no change in feeeling.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Was wondering how you were doing. Hope the feeling comes back... this year???


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Sorry I did not keep this up to date but I have all the feeling back in my fingers!! I first got the feeling back in ring my finger and then about month later got it back in my middle. So it took about 2 and a half months.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Seems about right with my own experience using an 80lb longbow 25 year ago with bare fingers. Took about 3 months to get sensation back in the finger tips.Glad you got feeling back as apparently its entirely possible to do permanent damage. Had to chuckle at fuelracepats post, as it mirrors my situation!


----------



## MrWinkles (Nov 7, 2010)

bow-legged said:


> Sorry I did not keep this up to date but I have all the feeling back in my fingers!! I first got the feeling back in ring my finger and then about month later got it back in my middle. So it took about 2 and a half months.


Thats quite alright.
Thank you for the update.


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

I've never heard of this dead finger stuff and I've been around archery all my life. I only shoot traditional and have to say reading the above statements really surprises me. Maybe the string was carried too far back into the joint where there is no fleshy padding and the nerves are more exposed?

Hope them fingers come around for you.

Jack


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Carbon Jack I can only speak for myself, but in my case many years ago it was using the tips of my fingers that did it. Took months to recover full feeling.I suspect it was some form of temporary nerve damage.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I was using the tips of my fingers. I was holding with my tips and trying to pull hard and let the string slip out. I guess thats not the right way?


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

definitely not. As others have mentioned get the string into at least the first joint from the tip, and just cease to hold the string. I go back to the bucket of sand or water as an example 'cause its the best description of the release needed. Once you stop holding the bucket it just falls away, --so should your string.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

so your suppose to just the string in thepart where the finger bends? i have been shooting with the tip for a few years now. think im switching to a tab so i think im going to start watching vids of people shooting with them.


----------

